# Critique my kata! (Chinte)



## ThatOneCanadian (Aug 3, 2021)

Not my best kata but it's very much my favorite. Tear it apart. 

(video password is "chinte")


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 5, 2021)

Overall, I liked it.  Whatever style you practice, I haven't practiced it, so can't offer much critique. The only thing that I can really comment on is from ~:30-:33 seconds in, after the kick, your movements there seem sloppy. I had to slow it down to tell what you're doing there, and it seems like two circular blocks. I think you might have rushed them though, and it prevented them from actually being strong/effective blocks. 

My hunch is also telling me that the very next move after those two blocks is messed up slightly as well, that either it's supposed to be more sweeping with the left hand, or more firm as a block, if that makes sense. Again though, I don't know the style, so I could be speaking out my a--, and just don't happen to like that movement, not how you do it.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 5, 2021)

What are the tools/principles/strategies/tactics that you try to cover in your form?


----------



## ThatOneCanadian (Aug 5, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> What are the tools/principles/strategies/tactics that you try to cover in your form?


Chinte focuses on strikes to weak areas as well as circular movements.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 8, 2021)

Not going to criticize a kata I don't practice.  Just wanted to say I enjoyed watching your performance.

Are you happy with your performance?  What would you like to see improvement on?  As a brown belt, analyzing a video of yourself, I think you can learn a lot by critiquing yourself for improvement.  Also, it will mean more coming from your own heart than the possibility of getting defensive by others pointing out "flaws".


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 8, 2021)

Compare your form with the following 8 moves form X, what's the major difference in your opinion?

Form X:

- left front kick, right roundhouse kick, right side kick, left spin hook kick.
- right jab, right hook, left uppercut, right overhand.


----------



## Koryuhoka (Aug 19, 2021)

ThatOneSyrian said:


> Not my best kata but it's very much my favorite. Tear it apart.
> 
> (video password is "chinte")


The only thing I would say is to relax when you are transitioning from posture to posture and use shaking energy to get into posture. This will also help with your "kime" concerns.

This master is demonstrating the use of the hips and the spine in movement. He gives some examples and then does the kata full power. Listen to the sound in the room when his elbow hits his hand. These are concepts you can use and apply in any art.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Nov 12, 2021)

You do look a little stiff.  Your form is good - your back is very straight, you stretch out and emphasize each technique.  I think this is why you're stiff.

As I mentioned in your "Relax" thread, thinking too much on performance of technique can make you appear tense.  But _"stiff" is a better description than "tense" in your case, _now that I see you in motion.

Your moves are a little staccato, more digital than analog.  I'd like to see more flow in all your transitions from one move to the next.  If you watch Shinzato Sensei's kata Koryuhoka posted, or Sensei's other katas on youtube, you can see a smoothness in his form.  He also has_ more body movement_, a little wiggle here and there.  Instead of notes, he's playing chords.  There's more "_personality_" in his form.

Don't be afraid to be a little "sloppy" as you try to achieve this less rigid way. Due to kata competition, in part, a stylized version of an "ideal" kata performance has evolved. But I believe this is not "true" karate. The near legendary old master's would have a hard time winning kata competition in many tournaments today.

Over emphasis on mechanical form can detract from a more natural way of moving.  In the end, this can also detract from the original intent of kata as being combat oriented.  Kata were not originally designed to be "pretty."  But this does not make them any less beautiful.


----------



## ThatOneCanadian (Nov 12, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> You do look a little stiff.  Your form is good - your back is very straight, you stretch out and emphasize each technique.  I think this is why you're stiff.
> 
> As I mentioned in your "Relax" thread, thinking too much on performance of technique can make you appear tense.  But _"stiff" is a better description than "tense" in your case, _now that I see you in motion.
> 
> ...


Funny how you mention the word "sloppy." I always felt this way about old kata; they do look "messier" but there is something beautiful about them that I can't put my finger on.











It must be said though that I am training for kata competition, not traditional kata. I am currently cutting together a video I just filmed not 15 minutes ago of various kata, so expect either a new thread or an updated version of this one.


----------



## J. Pickard (Dec 20, 2021)

Well done! One thing I noticed (and you can see it if you pause at 28 seconds) is lean back after executing a strong technique and frequently you don't use your hips to transfer energy from your stance to your technique. This looks like Shotokan and if it is Shotokan is known for it's dynamic power driven from the hips. When you lean back it disengages the hips and pulls you away from the technique. Instead try to drop your hips and keep them there in order to drive that force forward without pulling it back at the end. Overall very well done, keep up the good work!


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 20, 2021)

ThatOneCanadian said:


> Not my best kata but it's very much my favorite. Tear it apart.
> 
> (video password is "chinte")


Solid. Slight bobble on one elbow. I am not super familiar with the kata but I think the technique was definitely there.


----------

